# Bachelor/bachelorette cooking forum



## marcushuxtable (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi there

Hope this is the right place to post this... 
I have thought about an idea for the Discuss Cooking forums... a section for single people who are staying on their own/with room mates where they can learn different, cost effective and easy to make meals.
I haven't seen something like this on the forum with a quick look through but I think it would be a valuable addition to the website 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2013)

Here is the link to Budget Meals

Budget Friendly Dishes - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## marcushuxtable (Jul 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here is the link to Budget Meals
> 
> Budget Friendly Dishes - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums



Ah!  thank you very much!


----------



## Zagut (Jul 29, 2013)

Budget friendly meals are for everyone not just single folks.

Now with room mates you need to worry about them eating up all your hard earned foodstuffs. 

Maybe you should only cook the less desirable things you find on that wonderful forum. 

Those are my thoughts.


----------



## marcushuxtable (Jul 30, 2013)

Zagut said:


> Budget friendly meals are for everyone not just single folks.
> 
> Now with room mates you need to worry about them eating up all your hard earned foodstuffs.
> 
> ...



Thanks  Just recently became single and started living on my own so I am still learning the ropes with everything


----------

